
Show HN: Reverse engineering the Chefsteps Joule immersion circulator - I-like-food
https://medium.com/@_dennisli/reverse-engineering-the-chefsteps-joule-and-making-a-chrome-extension-fa09c78bd87f
======
I-like-food
I had a lot of fun with this, and wanted to share/document the process of
reverse engineering I went through. If you happen to own a Joule and want to
give it a whirl, here's the chrome app store link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-
joule/lifgg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-
joule/lifggfcoblmpbobfobpfhhjkiempjckn)

